# Nay kau na punta dito



## pharabus

Nay Kau na punta dito punta tau sa dagupan mamalangke

could someone translate this for me please, it is a text from my fiancee who is visting home in the Philippines at the moment. Dagupan is the city near where she lives.

As it is a text she tends to abbreviate words (she actually wrote d2 rather than dito but i know enough to expand that one  )

salamat po


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

It means: Mum, you just come here.


----------



## Qcumber

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> It means: Mum, you just come here.


I doubt it very much because "*mamaléngke*" means "to go to the market > to go shopping".


----------



## pharabus

sounds like she meant it for her mum? nanay=mum i think


----------



## youtin

It's actually a run-on sentence.. Constructed properly, it's probably:

Nay(Nanay) kayo na ang pumunta dito. Punta tayo sa Dagupan at doon tayo mamalengke.

Mom, you be the one to come here. Let's go to Dagupan and go shopping at the market there.


----------



## pharabus

Ah, so she did text it to me rather than her mum.  I will tease her about that!

Thanks for the help.


*Click ----> *¡¡You Can Win a Car Today!! *  <---- Click*


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> It's actually a run-on sentence.. Constructed properly, it's probably:
> Nay(Nanay) kayo na ang pumunta dito. Punta tayo sa Dagupan at doon tayo mamalengke.
> Mom, you be the one to come here. Let's go to Dagupan and go shopping at the market there.


Bravo, Youtin. You are an excellent informant. 
An interesting detail: Dagúpan in in the province of Pangansínan, yet the person uses Tagálog, not Pangasínan, to communicate with their mother.


----------



## pharabus

she does mostly speak to her mum in Pangasinan, don't know why she did not this time


----------



## Qcumber

pharabus said:


> she does mostly speak to her mum in Pangasinan, don't know why she did not this time


Did you ask her why?


----------



## lhanie

It Means.. Mom..just Come Here And Let's Go To The Market In Dagupan


----------



## Chriszinho85

Qcumber said:


> An interesting detail: Dagúpan in in the province of Pangansínan, yet the person uses Tagálog, not Pangasínan, to communicate with their mother.


I noticed that you put the accent in "Pangasinan" over the _i_, but I've only heard it pronounced with the stress on the last _a, _so wouldn't the correct way to spell it be "Pangasinán?"


----------



## moonshine

The correct pronunciation would be Pángasinán, with stress on both the first and last As. PANG-gasi-NAN


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> I noticed that you put the accent in "Pangasinan" over the _i_, but I've only heard it pronounced with the stress on the last _a, _so wouldn't the correct way to spell it be "Pangasinán?"


You are right, the UP Diksyunario spells it Pángasinán.
I'll correct my post accordingly.
(My mistake was due to another source using the old system in which the acute accent on the penultimate is erased. Pangasinan was written <Pangasinan> so I concluded it was <Pangasínan>. Filipino publishers' negligence of accents is a big problem for learners. I have never seen this in other languages.  )

P.S. Oops. It's impossible to correct my post with the wrong accent.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Ah..I see. So the stress is on the first and last _a_.  Thanks Moonshine and Qcumber for the explanations.


----------

